# Adding a tachometer to G4000 Grizzly



## prasad (Aug 20, 2014)

Group, I bought a tachometer with hall effect pickup and I want to add it to my G4000 lathe. I am very much OK with the electronics part but I need some suggestions on the mechanical side. I am not sure what is the best/convenient way to fit the sensor. Where should I fit it? Inside the HS housing? At the rear end of the spindle? How should I fit the permanent magnet? I do not want to make holes anywhere(if I can manage or unless there is no other way. 

I would appreciate if someone can point me pictures of similar projects so that I can learn from there. 

Thank you
Prasad 
Wynnewood PA


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 21, 2014)

Can you post pictures of all parts of the spindle? What tach did you get? Some, like the MachTach, can be set up for multiple magnets.

I used six small magnets spaced around the outer end of the spindle on the Hercus, with the Hall sensor mounted inside the gear cover. Initially, they were held in place with electrical tape, later replaced with heatshrink tubing.



The display was mounted in the remote head for the VFD that powers both the lathe and a mill/drill.


----------



## chip maker (Aug 21, 2014)

I have a MachTach mounted on my G4000 and really like it a lot. If you remove that cover over the head housing there is enough room in there to get your sensor mounted. It took a bit of thinking to mount the bracket but all worked out well for me. I don't think you have any problem mounting your maginets to the shaft inside the housing. You could use tape at first but change to super glue after you get it all figured out to your liking making them more permanent.


----------

